# The Kurdish city of Mêrdîn (Mardin)



## Kurd_Kerkûkî (May 28, 2006)

In Turkish occupied Kurdistan we have beautiful cities and landscapes. I want to introduce the city of Mardin. In this very old and ancient city the Kurds make the overwelmed majority of over 95%. The city is also known for its Christian inhabitants. Though, the minority of the christians/assyrians is tiny, because they got forced to move or they got killed in the Turkish Independence War/Armenian Genocide.

Mardin lies on a mountain and on the sides of the mountain. It is compared to the city of Amediye ( Al-Amadiya) in Iraqi occupied Kurdistan. Though, this city is bigger and has more inhabitants. 










































































































Compare it to the city of Amediye (Al-Amadiya)








There is also an Assyrian (christians) minority in Amediye...

God bless Kurdistan... and the beauty of Kurdistan...









Cheers!!


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Mardin museum


Town view


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

What the heck?How dare you call Mardin like that?It is a Turkish city..go get a life troll..go get a life...you are a big trooll


----------



## reignman (Oct 11, 2005)

Orospu çocuğu!


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

It's time to put this clown the circus he belongs.
Mods, this guy's only motive in this forum is political.Please check his last 10 posts,they will tell you.Hasta la Vista Keskuli.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I hope mods see this troll... 

Hey troll... First say your lords to give thier Turkish passports back... And then lean some geography and history and then remember who protected you from Saddam's massacre...


----------



## Kurd_Kerkûkî (May 28, 2006)

------


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Kurd_Kerkûkî said:


> English please!
> 
> And don't change this topic into POLITICS...
> 
> If u want politics, go to erdogan.. he wants to play with you!


haha now clown is playing the innocent...


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

I can guess who u are...You know what we all know that you are the troll who insulted us last week on the thread of may 19..go get a life stop selling your back


----------



## Kurd_Kerkûkî (May 28, 2006)

------


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Kurd_Kerkûkî said:


> Is your father proud of your mother? She walks on the streets of Ankara now... How much is she?
> 5 Lira???


this is an open insult to deserve a BAN...


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

I will call all the mods for banning to you


----------



## Kurd_Kerkûkî (May 28, 2006)

----


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Editing messages is a good way of escaping, but what about the quotes ?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

when he heard about Mods, he edited all posts...This is his courage...


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

You know what this troll got the pics from TURKISH offical GAP website..and trying to sell this to people...what a desperate creature


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

and how fast he forgot that Turkey openned the gates to his people when they escaped from Saddam's massacre...Turkey supported them for years. Turkey stopped the civil war between Talabani powers and Barzani powers. Turkey gave "Diplomatic Turkish Passport" to this Kurdish leaders to go out of Iraq freely and tell their problems to the world. Turkey give so much as aid. And now they are shtting to the food they eat. What a humanity! Pure class!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

You know, Kurd_Kerkûkî. Some of these cities are really interesting and worth seeing. But when you bundle it with politics ... hno:


----------



## reignman (Oct 11, 2005)

Now we see that these are ungrateful peoples. hno:


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

This guy is provoking the forumers..He is using curses...His aim is to destroy the threads and he is doing it in purpose...He is stealing the bandwidth..They should lock these kind of people somewhere.and do not let them use any technology and do not let them out unless they learn how to behave..It is dangerous for calm people...He is a troll...His IP address should be banned totally.


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

Now I beleive in evolution theory and the possibility that some have not completed it yet


----------



## Kurd_Kerkûkî (May 28, 2006)

Joya said:


> Now I beleive in evolution theory and the possibility that some have not completed it yet


Thank God you came to this conclusion! So you're not that dumb...


----------

